# Information for British expats regarding passports



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Notification from the British Embassy in Abu Dhabi. Relevant to all Brits in the UAE.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Changes to British Passport Service in UAE

From 1 August 2010, applications for full validity passports for British Nationals will no longer be processed in the British Embassy in Abu Dhabi and Dubai. Please read this notice to find out what’s happening, why the change is necessary and how it affects you. 

What is changing and how does it affect me?

From 1 August 2010, all passport applications from UAE will be processed and printed centrally in the Passport Processing Centre in Dusseldorf. These changes are being implemented throughout the Gulf region in 2010. 

Until that date you should continue to submit your passport applications at the British Embassy in Abu Dhabi or Dubai. 
Our website will be updated to include further instructions on how to submit your application to the Processing Centre in Dusseldorf. If you plan to travel in the next 2-3 months you are advised to check this website regularly for advice and information.

Why is this happening?

These changes are part of a global initiative to streamline and modernise the UK’s overseas passport operation. The UK remains one of the few countries printing passports in Embassies and Consulates abroad. This is expensive to do and is less secure as we have to transport blank passports around the world. Our aim is to reduce the cost of running the operation, while improving security and maintaining a high standard of customer service.

How long will this new service take?

You should allow up to 4 weeks to submit your application before travelling. 

We aim to process straightforward passports within 10 working days upon receipt in Dusseldorf of the correct documentation and payment. Applications from first time applicants will take longer. Please ensure you allow extra time for delivery at both ends of the process.

After 1 August 2010, if you need to travel urgently you can contact the British Embassy in Abu Dhabi or Dubai to purchase an Emergency Passport.

Has this happened elsewhere? 

Yes. By the end of 2010 there will be 7 Regional Passport Processing Centres (PPCs) worldwide. Six PPCs, including Dusseldorf, are already in place covering Europe, The Americas, Australasia and Southern Africa. Comments from customers include:

“Very user friendly……No problems very smooth……….Quicker than anticipated…”

The Cost

If you apply for a British passport overseas you can expect to pay:
- For your passport;
- The cost of sending your application to the Passport Processing Centre;
- For the secure return of your passport and documents.
We will publish detailed instructions on how to submit your application.


What should I do now?

Until 1 August 2010 you should continue to submit your passport applications at the British Embassy in Abu Dhabi or Dubai. 
You are advised to:

- Keep your passports in a safe place at all times;

- Regularly check your passport’s validity, particularly when planning future trips;

- Submit applications for new passports or renewals in good time. Don’t leave it until the last minute. 

Our website address is www.ukinuae.fco.gov.uk

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd suggest a quick trip to the embassy is in order - they can turn around a full (replacement) passport within 24 hours....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I'd suggest a quick trip to the embassy is in order - they can turn around a full (replacement) passport within 24 hours....



Fine if anyone needs one now, but in future years?

Can't say I am impressed with a) four weeks and b) passports being sent to Dusseldorf. 

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

fingers crossed Deutsche Post is a damm sight better than Emirates Post........................

I can really see the sense in this 





NOT


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it's fair enough as germany has taken control of Greece and the rest of the EU so why not UK?


----------

